# Text in JTextArea bei mouseEntered() updaten



## Christin (15. Dez 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bisher haben mir die Einträge hier im Forum immer sehr weitergeholfen. Deswegen hoffe ich, mir kann auch bei meinem jetzigen Problem geholfen werden, da ich selbst keine Idee mehr habe.

Also zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe ein Applet geschrieben, in dem sich 12 knöpfe befinden. In der Mitte des Applets wird jeweils ein Bild und Text angezeigt. Was hier nur interessiert ist der Mouseover-effekt. Bisher funktioniert auch alles soweit ganz gut. Wenn man mit der Maus über einen Button geht, wird ein Text in einer JTextArea angezeigt, den ich vorher aus einer .txt-Datei eingelesen habe. Der Text verschwindet auch wieder, wenn ich mit der Maus vom Button runter gehe. Allerdings passiert es jetzt, das wenn ich ein zweites mal mit der Maus auf den Button gehe, der Text ein weiteres mal in die JTexArea geschrieben wird, so das er jetzt dppelt angezeigt wird. Wie kann ich die JTexArea vorher sozusagen jedesmal löschen, damit der Text nur einmal angezeigt wird? :?: 
Ich poste euch mal meinen MouseAdapter

```
class Mausbewegung1 extends MouseAdapter {
		public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e){
			c.setCursor(d);	
			center.remove(Geigerbild);
			entry.remove(Logo1);
			entry.remove(Logo2);
			center.remove(entry);
			center.add(Geigerbild1);
			try {
			BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("Button1/shortinfo1.txt"));
			    String k =null;
			    while (br.ready()) {
			    k=br.readLine();
			    shortinfo.append(k+"\n");
			    }
			br.close();
			} catch (IOException e1) {
			    e1.printStackTrace();
			}			
			entry.add(shortinfo);
			center.add(entry);
			center.updateUI();
			audio.loop();
		}
		public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e) {
			c.setCursor(pfeil);
			center.remove(Geigerbild1);
			entry.remove(shortinfo);
			center.remove(entry);
			center.add(Geigerbild);
			entry.add(Logo1);
			entry.add(Logo2);
			center.add(entry);
			center.updateUI();
			audio.stop();
		}
	}
```

Ich hoffe ich hab ich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt :wink: und mir kann geholfen werden.

Besten Dank schonmal.

Grüßle Christin


----------



## Sky (15. Dez 2005)

mit append wird der Text jedes Mal angefügt

Zum Löschen setText("")


----------



## Christin (15. Dez 2005)

Supi , es funktioniert :toll: Vielen Dank Sky!

Die Idee war mir vorhin auch schonmal gekommen, da hatte ich das setText("") aber in die while-Schleife gesetzt, deswegen dachte ich, das kanns nicht sein.


----------

